
Show HN: Amino – Like Protobuf3 but Better – Designed for Blockchains - jaekwon
https://github.com/tendermint/go-amino
======
jaekwon
I'm the primary author of Amino. We use Amino for Tendermint and the Cosmos-
SDK. Ask me anything, or please provide feedback!

